# Yikes! Girlfriend found roaches



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh dear! my secret is out.

Its only been a couple weeks since I required my dubia roach colony to replace the surinam ones I bought first(because with a bit of research found they escaped a lot more easily)
I didn't want to waste them so have been feeding them off.

My girlfriend had no idea about them and can barely look at crickets and locusts. I had been well warned never to get anything like that, but with a lot of mouths to feed it seemed the right thing to do.

I woke up to CLARKE theres a COCKROACH in the bathroom!

The fact that I shot up like a bullet and sorted the situation very fast was a pretty dead giveaway I was Guilty.(usually just shout to be brave if its a spider)

Was an adult Surinam:cussing:

I managed to convince her it was some kind of beetle for a while until later in the day she came out with the dreaded words ''You swear on your mums life it wasn't a cockroach?''

BUSTED! had to spill the beans to her.

Anyway I'm completely up :censor: creek right now! Don't know how I'm going to get out of this one! she is seriously freaked out.
Don't know how I'm going to convince her, but can't afford not to.


Sorry if this is not the right thread was a bit unsure were to put it,but I blame the Lizards


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

Be brave before you land yourself in even more trouble and tell her, you are already on the slippery slope :lol2:. Honesty is always the best policy. I have put a thick layer of petroleum jelly around the rim of the RUB I keep my lobster roaches in and have had no escapees perhaps it may work with yours. Good luck.


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

UH OH! 

Just explain to her that dubia cant escape providing there is a lid and the sides of the enclosure are smooth with no texture, and tell her the ones you have now are a PITA. If worse comes to worse, lizards, or girlfriend? :whistling2:


----------



## Annie92 (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha this made me laugh! I keep some myself and even I am totally creeped out about them and have nightmares about giant ones haha :bash: but all of my guys love them


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

Whoops, I hate them to be honest the freaky freaky things, all mine are in tubs and I keep them in the bath lol. Just for extra protection from them hahaha. I am sure you can talk her around, although I would have just fessed up about them before she found out, I am sure she is just mad you kept it from her.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Choccy and a nice meal : victory:


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

For years I was restricted to keeping fish because She Who Must Be Obeyed would let me have reptiles. One day I put my foot down! Well, I begged at least! She agreed to 2 leopard geckos and that opened the floodgates. Now when I turn up with yet another "creature" as she puts it, she just sighs and walks away!


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a colony of dubias that i breed at work. hopefully the boss wont find them or iam jobless. SSHHH!


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

lol my kids are the same. i have 2 colonies one dubias and one red runners. i did have an issue with the runners as they can climb but seem to have that sorted now. once my dubia colony is established will just get rid of the runners as feeders. only had them in the first place as faster established.

never had an escaped dubia mind. 

i would fess up to the dubias and say you changed them as they dont escape.

also expensive jewelry might work lol 

good luck.... is your sofa comfortable lol you may be there for a while 

as for dubias at work that made me chuckle. my boss wentg pale when i had a delivery of locust to work i can jsut imagine his face if i kept my colony there.


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

sue59 said:


> Be brave before you land yourself in even more trouble and tell her, you are already on the slippery slope :lol2:. Honesty is always the best policy. I have put a thick layer of petroleum jelly around the rim of the RUB I keep my lobster roaches in and have had no escapees perhaps it may work with yours. Good luck.


Yeah I fessed up she can see straight through me. Did one last big feed and got rid of the surinams. The lid is very tight on the dubias:2thumb:



WesternBlueTongue said:


> UH OH!
> 
> Just explain to her that dubia cant escape providing there is a lid and the sides of the enclosure are smooth with no texture, and tell her the ones you have now are a PITA. If worse comes to worse, lizards, or girlfriend? :whistling2:


Haha been giving her the best cockroach sales pitch ever, she knows I have been obsessed with Lizards/reptiles since I could walk so she wouldn't go down that path. Cockroaches or girlfriend? now thats an easy one!



Annie92 said:


> Haha this made me laugh! I keep some myself and even I am totally creeped out about them and have nightmares about giant ones haha :bash: but all of my guys love them


Yeah they have always freaked me out a bit, but bit the bullet and conquered that fear the day they arrived. Really not that bad when you examine them close up. Didn't like the surnames, they moved far to fast.



Trixtabella said:


> Whoops, I hate them to be honest the freaky freaky things, all mine are in tubs and I keep them in the bath lol. Just for extra protection from them hahaha. I am sure you can talk her around, although I would have just fessed up about them before she found out, I am sure she is just mad you kept it from her.


What you don't know doesn't hurt ya! thought she would sleep easier not knowing. She really is a big blouse, she sleeps with conkers on her bedside table to keep spiders away



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Choccy and a nice meal : victory:


Booked!: victory:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> UH OH!
> 
> Just explain to her that dubia cant escape providing there is a lid and the sides of the enclosure are smooth with no texture, and tell her the ones you have now are a PITA. If worse comes to worse, lizards, or girlfriend? :whistling2:


I know which one i'd choose ^_^


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

These didn't bother me, until I watched an episode of Fringe and an entire colony ate a human from the inside out....just sayin...lol!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got the same issue with turks (red runners), except i live in shared accom, so have had to shell out for a semi pro bug killer kit and tackle them. although woke one morning to something ELSE, was huge black fat female roach, certainly NOT a turk.


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

My girlfriend wasn't keen on crickets when I had them, but since getting dubias she is alright with them, she says they look like woodlice when they are small


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Looking for a way out?

Explain to her with the rising costs in live food and the growing apetites of your lizards you were forced into breeding food to save money. 
Explain that unfortunatly the first batch of roaches bought were the wrong type as you realised they had a high escape rate and which is why you are switching to the dubias that cant climb.
Explain further more you wanted to try and save money so you would have more expendable cash and then make the offer of a meal out with the money you will be saving from not buying your own.

At this point it would be wise to state that you will ensure none escape and will keep the colony out of her sight at all times.

Hope this helps your predicament 

Edit :- I told my wife about my dubia colony plan and shes okay with it as it saves money, but then i haven't shown her even a picture of a dubia yet ^_^


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

kirsten said:


> I've got the same issue with turks (red runners), except i live in shared accom, so have had to shell out for a semi pro bug killer kit and tackle them. although woke one morning to something ELSE, was huge black fat female roach, certainly NOT a turk.


Same here. I live in a shared house type thing and I had a colony of red runners, which quite a few escaped!
I didn't know until my land lady knocked on the door with a dead one in a box... Managed to convince her it was a cricket and quickly went to the shop for some roach killer!! 
Still finding the odd one every now and again. Lol


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

dramen said:


> Looking for a way out?
> 
> Explain to her with the rising costs in live food and the growing apetites of your lizards you were forced into breeding food to save money.
> Explain that unfortunatly the first batch of roaches bought were the wrong type as you realised they had a high escape rate and which is why you are switching to the dubias that cant climb.
> ...


Pretty much what I said last night once she had calmed down.
I'm on my first and last warning(don't think I have had one of them since school) so I need to be extra careful Now.
I'm lucky to have most of my reps in my reptile room so I think I need to make sure the door is airtight, prob get a spring attached so it stays closed also. Not really a fan of feeding in bowls but might have to do this with the roaches to be safe.
Think I got out of the meal but on holiday soon so will make up for it then.:2thumb:


----------



## Squidgy Mc D (Jun 10, 2012)

Now see this is a funny thing, my gf is cool with me having my beardie but hated the crickets, she didn't like the look, smell or sound of them so i suggested getting dubia roaches.

Initially she questioned the thought, but now she is the one telling me to buy more to speed up the colony and once a week or so she cleans them out, handling them and says that there are now plenty for her to get a gecko to feed as well :lol2:
I was rather gob smacked and shocked throughout the whole ordeal but hey man do i love her :2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

WesternBlueTongue said:


> UH OH!
> 
> Just explain to her that dubia cant escape providing there is a lid and the sides of the enclosure are smooth with no texture, and tell her the ones you have now are a PITA. If worse comes to worse, lizards, or girlfriend? :whistling2:


LIZARDS!!! :2thumb: 



snake in the grass said:


> Yeah I fessed up she can see straight through me. Did one last big feed and got rid of the surinams. The lid is very tight on the dubias:2thumb:


Mine dont even have a lid just a bit of mesh type material glued half way round and the other half is loose not had any escape yet (that i know of) lol



BigHeadBen said:


> These didn't bother me, until I watched an episode of Fringe and an entire colony ate a human from the inside out....just sayin...lol!


Not something the OP wants to share with his other half! :lol2:


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha!! Class!
My missus usualy finds small dubias roaming around- i just tell her they are wood lice! Lol!
She believes me aswell - Idiot!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

jojobeans123 said:


> Haha!! Class!
> My missus usualy finds small dubias roaming around- i just tell her they are wood lice! Lol!
> She believes me aswell - Idiot!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah! may well have to use that one! Lets hope not tho


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I've recently started breeding Hissing cockroaches, and the OH hates them, and I've seen few tiny ones that have got out....OOPS. What she doesn't know won't hurt her!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

The trouble will come when your adult male dubia start escaping.
We had turkistans all over the house at one point so I got rid of the colony but was still finding them over a year later. The dubias I'd bought to replace them weren't half as prone to escaping but I still managed to find a fair few, even with a 2ft tall, lidded box to keep them in.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

lol so far i have found 0 escaped, now hopefully that is 0 escaped and not 100's of really good hiders otherwise i'll be on the sofa for many months.

mine hates all things insect, but she did understand that breeding my own saves money, which buys shoes.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol, I went with 'oh no, these aren't COCKroaches, these are DOBIAroaches... not those horrible things that infest houses, no no no these are different...'


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol. Years ago we found a (German) roach in the bathroom that must have come through from the house next door; my then-boyfriend wouldn't believe it wasn't an escapee from my little colony of Madagaskan hissers even when I held the two species next to each other to show him the differences. 

No wonder he's an ex, really! :lol2:


----------



## sbarton (Aug 5, 2012)

its a shame no one seems to like cockroaches, i love them they are interesting to watch and quite hardy, i have some hissing coackroaches at the moment that i keep in the same tank as my giant african land snails and they are doing well together ive had no problems with them so far and they seem fine with being handled. if anyone has any kids they are trying to get interested in this sort of thing i recomend giving them small locusts, giant african land snails or madigascan hissing coackroaches as they are all farely durable and inexpensive, ive had numerous batches of all of these over the years since i wasn't allowed a larger pet as a kid and i loved watching them develope in to adults (especialy locusts as watching the last molting is rather beautifull) but i supose for adults its harder to change their feelings about these things once they are well established


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

This is easy to solve if you follow my simple but many step guide as you have dropped yourself in deep matey!

Step 1) Apologise, even if you dont reaaaally mean it Girls like to hear them words!

Step 2) Explain one must have got out when you were throwing them away/feeding, then add in you were doing it to have a better more manageable less escapey type of roach, make a leaflet if it may help with pretty piccies!

Step 3) Apologise again for reasons above!! 

Step 4) Tell her you breed them in order to save money feeding your reps, this money can then in turn be used to treat her more often as you love her more than anything (try to look really honest here even if you love the gecko more, c'est TRES IMPORTANT!!)

Step 5) Take her out to dinner bottle or several of Vino, slip in a few roach besed words, and then when she asks about them again mention she said it was ok over dinner. . . . SORTED!!

:no1:


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

On another note I must be really lucky as mine likes the little critters and even picks them up and helps me count them all because im too much of a pansy to touch them!! :lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

AOTP said:


> On another note I must be really lucky as mine likes the little critters and even picks them up and helps me count them all because im too much of a pansy to touch them!! :lol2:


 Im quite lucky too! the gf always wants to feed our pets! even the mice n rat pups to the snake! she likes to feed the leopard geckos the mealies! and doesnt mind hunting the rogue hoppers! hahaha :no1:


----------

